# #2 --- PARADES {links to student's work in Pictures section} all workshops - go and see these Parades in pictures.}



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

*PART 1 - THERE ARE TWO PARTS OF THE PARADE LIST, JUST SCROLL DOWN FOR PART TWO.*

*Here are the direct links to all the Parades of.... for our workshop series..... Enjoy what our students have completed*!

SOCKS: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117372-1.html#2237117

Sweaters: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121117-1.html

Stashbuster bags - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116648-1.html

Slippers: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html

Preliminary lace: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-124789-1.html

newsboy caps, etc. : http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-138308-1.html

magic loop: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139087-1.html#2659057

Winter's mirage lace: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139322-1.html

Magic Loop Toe Up Socks: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-140856-1.html#2694305

Lets have fun with color: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-144946-1.html#2774567

Adult Surprise Jackets with purpleV & London Girl http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-150451-1.html

Three leaf clover ribbed socks with patchwork cat http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-151125-1.html

basic crochet with prismatic
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-156383-1.html#2999615

Step-by-step Cables with Stitch Designer
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157168-1.html#3016406

Dead fish hat with Darowil
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157899-1.html#3031474

Bavarian Lace Workshop with LYNX
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-158389-1.html#3041338

Parade of traveling vine and fern lace scarves with Lurker2 -
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-158460-1.html#3042847

Parade of Bavarian lace afghan student's work.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-158389-1.html

Parade of Wingspan scarves -- with thewren
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164106-1.html#3164127

Parade of Snowflake afghan blocks and afghans.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167735-1.html#3240996

Parade of Prayer Shawls with Callie's Mom.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169227-1.html

Parade of criss cross scarves with Saroj
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189761-1.html

Learn to read a pattern with Darowil (child's cardigan)
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-191579-1.html#3766880

Parade of Felted hats and other projects with gin red
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173918-1.html

Parade of Children's rippled sweater with nrc1940
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-190427-1.html

Parade of 3 Scarves workshop with Gwen
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-190983-1.html#3753794

Parade of Double knitting projects with Rachel (prismaticr)
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-191716-1.html

Parade of Dreambird Shawls with Bonnie 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-330236-1.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*MORE PARADES PART 2*
=================

#35 -Basic Tunisian crochet workshop with Lynx - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198115-1.html#3911789

#36Drop leaf Shawlette #36 -- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-199004-1.html#3931590#37

#37-- Baby Set with Sorlenna- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204077-1.html

#38 Felted slippers - Chickkie-- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-206547-1.html

#39 Cotton Crochet doilies with Judy- 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-207677-1.html#4123055

40 Christmas Decorations with Terri- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208734-1.html

41 Christmas Stockings with GinB- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208566-1.html#4144663

#42 Notebook cover with Jeanne - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213357-1.html

#43,44,45 cancelled

46- Commuter Capelet with Tamara Ell -http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230358-1.html#4642522

47-Basic Beading with Purplefi -http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230265-1.html

#48- Entrelac with NRCl940 -http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-232047-1.html

#49- 5 finger Gloves with Daylily Dawn
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236934-1.html#4792337

#50- Unfinished objects and works in progress
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241014-1.html#4891389

#51 - two circular needles sock workshop
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243450-1.html#4952481

#52- Pandas large and small, with Gypsycream
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243698-1.html#4957440

#53-Tree of Life #2 (Flower garden) with Saroj
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257044-1.html

#54-Crochet bonnet with CJustic

#55-mini me with Purplefi
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257176-1.html#5296328

#62 Parade of Dreambird Shawls with Bonnie 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-330236-1.html

#63 &64 Parades (1) Basic lace and (2) of Winterwonderland Scarf designed and taught by TLL.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325621-1.html

#65 Parade - the "Bunny Hop' with GypsyCream's Boris the Bunny
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-321483-1.html

Lace Party: Parade of Lace Snowdrop Shawls - JScaplen
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-330034-1.html

{This class was taught on the lace party and the work is outstanding so I decided to put it with the other Parades}


----------

